# Does anyone work for McKesson?



## EMcoder13 (Aug 12, 2010)

Just was wondering if anyone works for McKesson? Are they a good company to work for? Is the work steady? Has anyone had any problems with them?
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## RhondaCPC (Aug 15, 2010)

I have worked for McKesson in the southeast region of Revenue Management Soluctions.  You can email me at rlamp1219@aol.com for additional information.


----------

